# Drift anchors?



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,

Anybody use drift anchors? I was looking to purchase one but haven't heard too much about them. Any specific brands or models that you'd recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i was thinking of getting one also, i use a minnow bucket now. was wondering if drift anchor was any better. many online places to get one check austincanoeandkayak.com they have a review section.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I was thinking of using a 5 gallon bucket. 

I just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I rented a kayak that came with a drift sock when I was on vacation this past winter. I thought it worked great. 

I bought one, but haven't used it with my kayak yet. Probably will bring it with me next time I hit the water to see if I still like it.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel stupid for asking this, but my coffee hasn't kicked in yet. Just what good is a drift sock?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I use mine on windy days when I want to drift. Mostly in the fall fishing for Speck's/Stripers.

It just acts as a brake so your not wind blown as bad. I always position mine so that I am always casting towards the bow.

In deep water, I always position it so the bow takes all the chop and waves.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

after last weekend i think i will get one. even with the minnow bucket, with the wind and tide together we were realy moving down the broadkil river to RI. i anchored up with my 7lb damper weigth and was fine my buddy has a 3 lb calapsable type which did not hold in the current


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a 24" drift sock that I use when needed. 

I put that thing out and come to a SSSLLLLOOOOWWW crawl instead of a fast drift. I keep mine on about a 15' length of rope with a small float in front of the sock. That keeps the sock on top and makes sure that it stays out of the stuff that could be lurking below and snag it causing all kinds of troubles. 

I have it set with a hook that I can latch on the anchor trolley that runs full length from front to back. This allows me to point the yak anywhere I want to while drifting.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i need to return 2 dust covers from my old tandem, will return them sat. if i go to SPSP to ems in annapolis and get a drift anchor. need to slow the drift for flounder


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

So, basically you'd only use a drift anchor if there's a strong wind running counter to the current? Howabout when there's not much wind, won't the drift anchor cause you to drift faster with the current? Usually I just drop anchor, but thinking about drift fishing for a change.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

wolfva said:


> So, basically you'd only use a drift anchor if there's a strong wind running counter to the current? Howabout when there's not much wind, won't the drift anchor cause you to drift faster with the current? Usually I just drop anchor, but thinking about drift fishing for a change.



pretty much


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

wolfva said:


> So, basically you'd only use a drift anchor if there's a strong wind running counter to the current? Howabout when there's not much wind, won't the drift anchor cause you to drift faster with the current? Usually I just drop anchor, but thinking about drift fishing for a change.


The sock will put you very close to the speed of the current. If thats a slow crawl, then all is well. But if you're in an place where the current is ripping, you will be cruising right along with it.

I use mine occasionally when I'm working a line of docks or a noce long grass line.


----------

